#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [活動] 2016挺挺動物生活節

## 流星守護者(星守)

呃,應該是發在這裡...吧
請重看一次標題,這是在台中文創園區的展覽
有關動物保育的
然後...(詞窮)
總之開始吧
(上傳照片還是變成這樣了,請自己點開,不好意思
----------------------------------------------------
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=OQAQ
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=6KQC
恩對就是這個,不知道我想表達啥的,請自己去一趟,會比較清楚
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=C8KU
『一直到今天,這幅影像持續從不間斷的向我開示道義
牠並不凝視觀者,以這樣的姿勢堅定宣告了:生命本是自然大化的創造,
生命的尊嚴與生俱來,並不因他人的褒貶與差別對待而有任何的增添或折損。
牠大音希聲的吶喊了:只有人類,才會無病呻吟的苦惱與思索著存在的意義與生命的價值;
而我,用盡了身體每一寸肌肉的每一絲力氣,只是為了要活著。
努力去活在這一聲的每一瞬,存在本身就是生命的意義。』
-杜韻飛
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=QSW8
『生殤相』-流浪犬安樂死日最後肖像
我為台灣數家公立收容所內的流浪犬,於安樂
死當日留下生前的最後身影。透過人類等
身的肖像尺寸,主體與客體的關係也因此翻轉,
人與他者之間絕對的階級與地位,也就隱然產
生鬆動的可能。
(ps:我不太敢看這類照片,所以無法拍,不好意思
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=QXWV

http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=O2BM
許家登
似乎已經是牠們的宿命
流浪奔走在街頭,只為了一個剩餘些菜渣的便當
或喝著路上不知積了多久的一攤髒水

或許有些沉重,或許有些嚴肅
不過這是真實在生活周遭的寫實面
我觀察,我去紀錄,我去陳述
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=K3VW
天不是牠們的
地不是牠們的
牠們擁有甚麼
樓宇不是牠們的
道路不是它們的
只剩這首動物的悲歌

張雨生/動物的悲歌
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=EYH8
2016 我們已失去 6/300
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=A3HX
守護石虎  守護穿山甲  守護草鴞
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=1OM6

http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=Q0HB
動物穿越涵洞
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=4VXN
存在本身,就是生命的意義
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=4I8N
給他機會!遠離死神
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=OIA3
呃...英文真的拍得太爛了,自己也看不清楚...
人與伴侶動物在人類社會中和諧相處,不離不棄

街頭或郊區的浪犬人們有義務給予幫助,協助回歸人類家庭

面對環境.自然,人們應該懂得謙虛.克制,還給野生動物棲息的家

我們應該追求的永續是什麼?我們要留給後代的人與動物萬物什麼?
是永遠不消失的各種廢棄物?還是生生不息的環境與其上的生命?

平視所有的存在
                                                                      你的.我的.牠們的
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=NB3V
便利與殘虐
         原來可以畫上等號
毛小孩是家人 家人不買不賣
毛小孩是家人 家人不離不棄







然後還有鯨豚的↓

http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=REEJ
拯救海洋
刻不容緩
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=OUH1
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=K0ZN
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=8X3D

http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=3XNA



然後
本人空間不足
還有一些沒拍到
有興趣的
希望可以自行動身
沒興趣的也要去嘿
時間↓
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=7JMH


大致上就這樣
然後...恩
介紹到此

----------


## 弦月

首先，感謝星守的分享
動保相關的展覽通常都挺不錯的，不過看完心情不會太好（？
如果有空、有辦法的話我會去看看的ＯＷＯ
不過圖片的話就有點小小的難以觀看（？
顯示圖片的語法是[IMG][/IMG]，也就是你在發文時看到上面那個工作列裡面那個被黑框框住的樹那個圖示
選取網址再按那個鍵，或者直接點進去，將圖片網址貼到空格裡再按完成就可以了

----------

